# Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro



## shootme55 (12. September 2015)

*Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*

Hab mir nun nach langer Zeit wieder einen Retro gegönnt. War grad günstig um 35 Euro zu haben. Da ich mir alle Optionen offen lassen wollt hab ich zugesehn, die schnellste Win98- fähige Plattform zu nutzen. Hab jetzt einen Pentium 4 3GHz, 512 MB Ram (der zweite Riegel liegt am Schreibtisch) und einer GeForce 6800 GT (meines Wissens die stärkste Karte für Win98). Radeons fallen wegen Project IGI flach, 3dfx hab ich im moment keine. Das ganze läuft auf Dual Boot. Nun zum wichtigen Kern der Geschichte, und wo ich Hilfe brauche. Ich kann mich echt nicht mehr erinnern was ich damals alles gezockt hab und hätte gern ein paar Tipps was ihr damals gern gespielt habt und ich jedenfalls mal versuchen soll, quasi Denkanstöße. Das kenn ich schon:

Medall of Honor
Hitman
Project IGI
Commandos
Dark Project
Jedi Knight
Syndicate
Alien vs. Predator
C&C
Quake

Die Glide-Fähigkeit werd ich mit einer oder 2 Voodoo 2 noch nachrüsten. Sollte doch funktionieren oder?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (12. September 2015)

*AW: Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*

Zu dem Zeitpunkt hab ich noch recht gerne die NfS-Reihe gezockt oder auch die älteren GTA-Titel ^^


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (12. September 2015)

*AW: Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*

X3 Reunion sollte mal angeschmissen werden.

Edit: Sacred und Add-on würde ich auch mal installieren.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. September 2015)

*AW: Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*

Diablo 2


----------



## shootme55 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*

Ich glaub ich bin einer von gaaaaanz wenigen, die diablo 2 hassen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. September 2015)

*AW: Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*

System Shock, AoE, Anno 1602, Siedler, Descent, Thief - The Dark Project, Tomb Raider, Monkey Island usw.


----------



## shootme55 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*

AoE? Was ist das nochmal?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. September 2015)

*AW: Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*

Age of Empire


----------



## LudwigX (12. September 2015)

*AW: Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*

Age of Empires

Gothic
Theme Hospital 
NFS Porsche 


Sacred machte bei mir damals mit Win98 Probleme


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. September 2015)

*AW: Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*

Call of Duty I / II, Max Payne, Mafia, Half Life, Grim Fandango, Wing Commander,


----------



## shootme55 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*

Uh Max Payne, sehr gut! Muss hier noch irgendwo herumliegen


----------



## S754 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*

Sorry, aber das ist definitiv Hardware für Windows XP und nicht für Windows 98. Damit verschenkst du sehr viel Leistung.
Windows 98 ist eine Beleidigung für diese Hardware.

Zu den Spielen:
-GTA 3
-GTA Vice City
-GTA San Andreas
-CoD 1 und 2
-Max Payne 2
-Far Cry 1

Habe ich immer sehr gerne gespielt.


----------



## shootme55 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*

Das ist korrekt, aber es gibt auch spiele die nur auf 9x ordentlich laufen. Und da das ganze auf dual boot mit xp läuft verschenke ich null leistung sofern ich den zweiten Ramriegel reinstecke.


----------



## S754 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt, aber es gibt auch spiele die nur auf 9x ordentlich laufen.


Welche Spiele für Windows 9x laufen denn unter Windows XP nicht?


----------



## FortuneHunter (13. September 2015)

*AW: Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*

Zur Liste:

Wing Commander 1-4
Starlancer
Freelancer
Morrowind
Mechwarrior 3 <- Eines der Spiele das unter XP nicht lief ... komischerweise unter Windows 7 wieder. Meiner Meinung nach das Beste der Reihe.
Mechwarrior 4
Heroes of Might & Magic 3
Neverwinter Nights 
Baldurs Gate 1+2
Icewind Dale 1+2
Master of Orion 1+2
Aquanox 1+2
Independance War + Independance War 2-Edge of Chaos
X-Wing - Alliances
Freespace 1+2
Summoner
Gothic  <- Kam kurz vor XP auf den Markt. Gothic im März 2001 und XP im Oktober.


----------



## shootme55 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*

Hab z.B. Probleme mit Project IGI unter XP. Entweder die Videos kommen nicht, oder ich kann die Auflösung die ich will nicht einstellen weil sie sich dauernd verstellt, oder ich muss 5 mal versuchen starten. Bei Win98 läuft alles perfekt, inklusive 4xSSAA von Treiberseite. Außerdem spiele ich meine DOS-Spiele gern unter DOS, und nicht in der DOS-Box. Da brauch ich immer ewig bis ich mich mit dem Reinladen und den Dateipfaden zurecht finde. Im echten DOS ist das sehr schnell erledigt. Und wie bereits gesagt, Win98 ist nur für den Fall dass die Spiele unter XP nicht perfekt laufen drauf oder für DOS, i.d.R. bootet der Rechner mit XP.

Außerdem bin ich drauf gekommen mein P4 hat sogar HT, ist also quasi einer der schnellsten Northwoods überhaupt. 

Leistung verschenken ist so eine Sache. Wenn man so wie ich im Moment mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießt kann man es sich leisten. Hitman Codename 47 lief bereits problemlos auf einer Geforce 2 MX, da sollt ich mit einer 6800GT schon ein paar Prozente verschenken können.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (16. September 2015)

*AW: Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Neverwinter Nights
> Baldurs Gate 1+2
> Icewind Dale 1+2


Du hast Planescape Torment vergessen. 
Und wenn wir bei rundenbasierten RPGs bleiben, möchte ich noch diese hinzufügen:
Fallout 1+2


----------



## FortuneHunter (16. September 2015)

*AW: Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*



ParanoidAndroid schrieb:


> Du hast Planescape Torment vergessen.
> Und wenn wir bei rundenbasierten RPGs bleiben, möchte ich noch diese hinzufügen:
> Fallout 1+2



Ich habe noch jede Menge vergessen, aber die Zeit war so knapp (4:30 Uhr Montags aufstehen), dass ich nur das aufgeschrieben habe was mir spontan durch den Schädel geschossen ist.
Man könnte stundenlang Aufzählungen schreiben. Viele Gebiete habe ich noch gar nicht abgegrasst. 

Die Frage ist halt nur wie weit soll man zurückgehen. Auf Win 98 laufen ja auch noch alle DOS-Titel. Gut die Hälfte meiner GOG-Bibliothek könnte man hier reinsetzen + einen großen Teil von den Titeln die ich noch DVD-Only habe.


----------



## shootme55 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*

Ich tu mich grad extrem schwer. Hab ja duzende dos-spiele, die ab xp nur sehr beschwerlich oder garnicht mehr liefen. Nächster großer Knackpunkt war ja auch der Bildschirm. Die 16:10er und 16:9er verzerren alles. Hab jetzt einen 4:3er TFT mit 1280x1024, damit geht das ganze schon relativ fein. Im Moment hab ich an dieser alten Kiste mehr Freude als an meinem Hexacore.


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. September 2015)

*AW: Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*

Du hast einen 5:4 TFT .

Wenn du weitere Anregungen willst, dann Rate ich dir zu einem Besuch auf GOG (GOG.com).
Auch wenn du dort nicht kaufst, findest du eine große Anzahl an Titeln, die vielleicht etwas bei dir klingeln lassen.
Ich selbst habe mir auch einen Retro-Rechner gebaut und ihm einen 19" Monitor gegönnt im 5:4 Format.
Grade für die Spiele, bei denen es keine Möglichkeit gibt auf 16:9 zu spielen.

Aktuell wühle ich mich durch meine Zeitschriften-DVDs um die Spiele zu installieren die ich nicht als Download habe ... Danach ist meine DVD-Sammlung dran.
Warum zuerst die Zeitschriften? Weil sie meist den letzten Patchstand haben, was es unnötigt macht auch noch Patches zu suchen und weil sie fast immer ohne DVD spielbar sind.


----------



## vikidivik (21. September 2015)

*AW: Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*

Dungeon Keeper noch zu erwähnen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (24. September 2015)

*AW: Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Ich tu mich grad extrem schwer. Hab ja duzende dos-spiele, die ab xp nur sehr beschwerlich oder garnicht mehr liefen. Nächster großer Knackpunkt war ja auch der Bildschirm. Die 16:10er und 16:9er verzerren alles. Hab jetzt einen 4:3er TFT mit 1280x1024, damit geht das ganze schon relativ fein. Im Moment hab ich an dieser alten Kiste mehr Freude als an meinem Hexacore.



Eine Woche früher und ich hätte dir noch einen 17er Röhrenmonitor anbieten können, liegt jetzt leider wegen Platzmangel auf dem Schrott.

Zur Spieleliste: Jagged Alliance 2 wäre noch erwähnenswert.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*

Anno 1602
GTA:SA
Freespace 
Freelancer 
und ganz wichtig: Ground Control


----------



## Porsche2000 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Spieleliste für meinen High-End Retro*

Für Voodoo empfehle ich dir nGlide. Ist die kompatibelste und qualitativste Lösung für moderne Systeme. Damit kannst du alte Spiele sogar in 8K-Auflösung spielen.

Gothic und NFS Porsche wurden ja schon genannt. Dann füge ich mal Indiana Jones und der Turm von Babel hinzu. All diese Spiele laufen aber auch auf modernen Systemen, weshalb man dafür keinen Retro-Rechner braucht. Ich kenne sowieso kein Spiel, was nicht auch auf Windows 10 läuft. Für alles sollte es Emulatoren, Patches oder sonstige Medizin geben. Ach ja, Silent Hill 1-3 sind auch zu empfehlen.


----------

